# Can a dunlop power brick power a Line 6 FM4?



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Or do I have to shell out from a voodoo lab????


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not having an easy time finding specs on either. What are the current requirements for the FM4, and what is the maximum current output for any single jack on the Power Brick?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah the Dunlop Brick should be able to power your Line 6. The FM4 only requires 9 volts.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

While the Line6 power supply provides 9VAC/2A, the FM4 runs fine on DC (it can be powered with batteries). Current draw is about 200mA.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

The FM4 page says it can use Line6's PX-2 power supply. Best I can tell from looking at images of this supply is that it outputs 9VAC, which the Brick cannot do.

Edit: Guess I stand corrected by the above replies!


----------

